# Drive bay lcd display.



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2009)

Heres my drivebay lcd i got off ebay.it was cheap so i thought i'd give it a bash.Its a HD44870 with a usb converter on it.I cant seem to get the driver for it to work,or even find it on the disc.I think its because i'm on 64bit windows.It looks ok though,i'm sure i will figure it out.

Also the cutout on the panel is in mark1 unfinished guise,i will finish it off later.The panel it came in was too big to fit in my case.











The second pic is the usb odule which converts from parallel to usb interface.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 18, 2009)

niceeeee, can't that be used to monitor cpu temp, etc etc?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks very nice tig.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2009)

It would if i could get it to work in vista x64  its impossible because x64 will not install unsigned drivers.

Is there a way to permanently turn off driver signing in x64? ive tried the Press f8 and turn it off,but thats on a per boot basis.

I found this though,and one of the makers said,hes gonna get it to work with lcd smartie and let me know.














http://www.omnima.co.uk/store/catalog/Programmable-LCD-display-control-panel-p-16158.html

Its an interesting unit,i cant wait to see if they can make it work with lcd smartie etc.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 18, 2009)

run cmd in administrative, then and paste     

    bcdedit /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

then push enter and reboot


----------

